# Coast Cutlery (and laser stuff too?)



## Corona (Apr 23, 2007)

I just bought a tiny LED headlamp made by Coast and - before anyone thinks I posted this in the wrong forum - in the little pamphlet with the neat little light was a tantalizing image of a dual-purpose LED flashlight with a narrow GREEN BEAM coming from it, as well as a wide white beam. There are 2 buttons in the image, one is black (light), one is green (umm, duh).

I checked their website and do see a red laser-LED flashlight, but no green laser anything. Anyone had any experience with that red laser model, and more importantly, what's the deal with this greenie? Vapor-ware?

Before I write Coast, I was wondering if anyone actually has one of these, or has seen one (trade shows etc.)??


----------

